# Aponogeton madagascariensis Flower



## Adam C (Feb 7, 2013)

I love when I get new flowers.

Never had my Madagascar Lace plant flower for me before. I've had this plant for 2-3 years. I had it in a low tech neglected tank and finally pulled it and put it in my new system. It took off. Leaves doubled in size and sure enough, started to send out flowering shoots. Here are a couple of pics


----------



## TropTrea (Jan 10, 2014)

Wow

I have never had luck with any of the Apogentine (sp?) bulbs. Sure they would get a few leaves and sometimes last for 6 months then they would just die back to the bulb and never come back up for me. When I would rework the tank I'd find the bulbs sometimes a year later but they would never come back for me.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Very nice flower and photo. Surprised to see the purple color, usually they have white flowers. It looks like it would smell nice in person.

If you are up for it, send it to Cavan_Allen so we can add it to the plant finder. I don't think we have a photo of this flower yet.


----------

